# 2016 AZ Summit?



## xwhaler (Oct 16, 2015)

Any news on this? Rumors? Paging Nick...ski season is starting please come out of hibernation!


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 16, 2015)

He only replies to facecrap now. We can get mini one I vermont St Bush please that might be my only skiing I due this winter.
( he knows next time be logs in to Facebookcrappy page for sure.)


----------



## Tin (Oct 16, 2015)

He is too busy...


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 16, 2015)

That is disturbing


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 16, 2015)

" working in it" Nick's days


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 16, 2015)

Could the late lack of information mean he might planning to have it someplace other than Sugarloaf for once? 

(wishing thinking on my part that it might be someplace reachable by most of the northeastern civilization)


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 16, 2015)

Doubtful


----------



## dlague (Oct 16, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Could the late lack of information mean he might planning to have it someplace other than Sugarloaf for once?
> 
> (wishing thinking on my part that it might be someplace reachable by most of the northeastern civilization)



No last year it took a while to develop.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 16, 2015)

i thought scotty was going to plan a sourthern summit @ platty?


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 16, 2015)

Absolutely if jk can ski I don't not good at setting this stuff. We could have one at Platty one at Berkshire e to which I been to e
Yet


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 16, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Could the late lack of information mean he might planning to have it someplace other than Sugarloaf for once?
> 
> (wishing thinking on my part that it might be someplace reachable by most of the northeastern civilization)


 Q's got a new hotel?


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 16, 2015)

Susan@plattekill we have to reach out to to set up mini a zone at Platty but the owner is interested in doing I know.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 16, 2015)

What are the lodging options nearby?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 16, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> *What are the lodging options nearby?*



Tent?   Therein lies the problem.   There are some tiny motels along the way, and one fancy wacky looking place nearby, but the closest town with a bunch of lodging is likely Kingston (off 87), but that's a 1 hour drive.  Not a dealbreaker I suppose, but not the sort of place where we'd likely find a big hotel where everyone can stay that has a great bar.

But I assure you, everyone on this board would love Plattekill.  It's like stepping back into skiing in the 1960s (not that I'd know of course given I wasn't alive, but you know....how I imagine), but in a good way.   A bit like MRG, minus any hint of snooty elitism.  Great family place.  Great locals place.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 16, 2015)

I wouldn't mind being an hour away if it was just a few people, but a large group it's best to be close by and yes, have a great bar.


----------



## Scruffy (Oct 16, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> What are the lodging options nearby?



Platty is not big enough for a multiday summit, even a mini one, anyway, so whoever plans such a thing would do well do plan lodging near Hunter/Tannersville or Belleyare and ski 2 out of the 3 for a weekend, or all 3 for a long weekend.  All 3 mountains are within easy driving distance of each other.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 16, 2015)

Scruffy said:


> Platty is not big enough for a multiday summit, even a mini one, anyway, so whoever plans such a thing would do well do plan lodging near Hunter/Tannersville or Belleyare and ski 2 out of the 3 for a weekend, or all 3 for a long weekend.  All 3 mountains are within easy driving distance of each other.



+1 I think this is the best bet. Hotel by Bell flat is only 15 minutes to Platty.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 16, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Could the late lack of information mean he might planning to have it someplace other than Sugarloaf for once?
> 
> (wishing thinking on my part that it might be someplace reachable by most of the northeastern civilization)



I wouldn't hold your breath.  Sugarloaf has been really good to AZ.  I dare say there never would have been a summit of this magnitude if it weren't for them stepping up.

As has been said in the past - That's not to say that there couldn't be another summit closer to NY.  I know some attempts have been made in VT, but nothing has really worked out so far.


----------



## HowieT2 (Oct 16, 2015)

bvibert said:


> I wouldn't hold your breath.  Sugarloaf has been really good to AZ.  I dare say there never would have been a summit of this magnitude if it weren't for them stepping up.
> 
> As has been said in the past - That's not to say that there couldn't be another summit closer to NY.  I know some attempts have been made in VT, but nothing has really worked out so far.



weren't there a bunch of guys at sugarbush a couple years ago?


----------



## Rowsdower (Oct 16, 2015)

If we're gonna do Platty and want multi-day, why not do another day or two at the other Catskills' mountains? Belle and Hunter can easily kill a day and both have some fun terrain. Is that a possibility? I know lodging options are much better over towards Hunter.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 16, 2015)

HowieT2 said:


> weren't there a bunch of guys at sugarbush a couple years ago?



Yeah, like I said it's been tried, but nothing has really stuck.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 16, 2015)

HowieT2 said:


> weren't there a bunch of guys at sugarbush a couple years ago?



Yes I was their so was Cornhead and I guess about 25 it was mini summit good prices and good times if in Vermont mini ir full summit I probably go . if in Maine skip it just miles away make less ski time as nd more money in gas so price break is not so good when you add that up.


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 16, 2015)

What kind on numbers are we talking for rooms? 15-20 double/triple occupancy?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 16, 2015)

Scruffy said:


> Platty is not big enough for a multiday summit, even a mini one, anyway, so whoever plans such a thing would do well do plan lodging near Hunter/Tannersville or Belleyare and *ski 2 out of the 3 for a weekend*, or all 3 for a long weekend.  All 3 mountains are within easy driving distance of each other.



That's a good idea too.   

Platty and Hunter would make the most sense in a combo (Platty on Saturday of course).


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 16, 2015)

I've never skied the Catskills.  If I were to go over there, I'd want to hit at least Platty and Hunter.  I can't say I have a tremendous interest in Windham or Bell; though I've seen some pretty sweet bumps at Bell from spring trip reports.

Is there a local lodging properties in Hunter that do packages to multiple ski areas?   That would be the way to set it up.


----------



## yeggous (Oct 16, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I've never skied the Catskills.  If I were to go over there, I'd want to hit at least Platty and Hunter.  I can't say I have a tremendous interest in Windham or Bell; though I've seen some pretty sweet bumps at Bell from spring trip reports.
> 
> Is there a local lodging properties in Hunter that do packages to multiple ski areas?   That would be the way to set it up.



What kind of vertical and terrain are we talking about? Can you compare it to somewhere in New England? That is a looong way to drive if we're talking about Cranmore style terrain and vertical.


----------



## Harvey (Oct 16, 2015)

Summit, not exactly > As is tradition, I'll buy a beer for anyone with a Platty lift ticket on Jan 8.

Make me pay, make it hurt!  

The Plattekill bar is awesome.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 16, 2015)

yeggous said:


> What kind of vertical and terrain are we talking about? Can you compare it to somewhere in New England? That is a looong way to drive if we're talking about Cranmore style terrain and vertical.



Catskills terrain is all 4/ ar better then between 1000 and 1600 vertical good but mountains hiking them I learn close to better mountains for stepps then anything in MA  besides Berkshire e which I haven't been to yet. Come due a day at Platty and day at another Catskills hill I bet you be happy for checking it out. Catskills no joke hiking trails terrain m


----------



## Rowsdower (Oct 16, 2015)

Platty has the best glades and a "if you can see it, you can ski it" policy for the woods. If you hit it after a big snowfall its amazing, and as others have said the atmosphere is one-of-a-kind. People have compared it to MRG, but with a more laid-back, easy going feeling. It's Scotty's mountain of choice, that alone should tell you something. 

Hunter has more vert (1600 rather than 1000) but most of the fun is had on the west side of the mountain. There are hardly ever lines on the Z lift and you get access to 1000 vertical of very good steeps, bumps, and glades. The issue is just waiting in line for the six pack to get to the summit. If you get in early on a weekday though I shouldn't think you'd have much of a problem.

Personally, I like Belleayre. It just doesn't have sustained steep terrain like Hunter, and the wide layout is a bit of a pain. But its generally not crowded and has some fun woods. Plus, Tomahawk liftline.

Comparing it to mountains in VT or Maine is a little tough, because the mountains are smaller and get less snow, so a direct comparison maybe isn't the most helpful. I suppose Hunter is your Stratton/Killington, while Platty is your MRG. Because stat wise, these mountains are about 1/2 your average VT resort in terms of vert, snowfall, and acreage. Doesn't mean they aren't a lot of fun to ski though


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 16, 2015)

I'd even show up for a Sat. at Platty.


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 17, 2015)

Harvey said:


> Summit, not exactly > As is tradition, I'll buy a beer for anyone with a Platty lift ticket on Jan 8.
> 
> Make me pay, make it hurt!
> 
> ...



The view out the window of Platty's bar is quite dramatic, especially for an 1,000 ft mountain. I always thought it would be cool to eliminate the cross beam in the middle of the bank of windows, and place the bar along that wall so if you sat at the bar you would have that view in your face. I know it isn't practical as the bar length would be more than cut in half. You could have an "L" shaped bar along that wall and retain square footage.

One problem with a Platty summit is limited lodging in the area. I've stayed overnight only twice as it is easy day trip distance for me, 100 miles one way. Both times I stayed in Margaretville, about 12 miles from the hill. Check that, Scotty and I stayed twice in Oneonta to ski both days of weekends at Platty. Kinda wacky for me as Oneonta is halfway home. Visits to Brook's Barbeque made up for any senselessness.


----------



## jimk (Oct 17, 2015)

yeggous said:


> What kind of vertical and terrain are we talking about? Can you compare it to somewhere in New England? That is a looong way to drive if we're talking about Cranmore style terrain and vertical.



Platty is a little like Black Mtn, NH size-wise, but with longer steeps.  Platty has glades and when they are in play it can be like good day at Magic.  Hunter is a little like Loon or Mt. Snow, but not as big.  Mid-winter Hunter weekday vs. weekend is night and day.  Weekdays it can be fun & interesting, built on very rocky terrain, with a couple legit black diamonds on front and backsides including bump runs.


----------



## marcski (Oct 17, 2015)

Harvey said:


> Summit, not exactly > As is tradition, I'll buy a beer for anyone with a Platty lift ticket on Jan 8.
> 
> Make me pay, make it hurt!
> 
> ...



I'm waiting for your b-day to be on a Saturday when the bar is full!!


----------



## dlague (Oct 17, 2015)

I do not think I would make the drive to ski Catskills where I do to ski Sugarloaf.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Rowsdower (Oct 17, 2015)

Why not have two summits?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 17, 2015)

The long term goal is to have more than one per season.  Research has even been done for a western summit too, but the prices haven't been attractive.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 17, 2015)

Group rates at Platty are available starting with only 15 people or more. Judging by last years rates (they haven't published this years yet) group rate is $17 off.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 17, 2015)

It's the whole package - rooms and lift tickets that no one has come close to in pricing with Sugarloaf.  Never mind the Loaf throwing in two private parties and first tracks for Sunday.  

If somebody is aware of a lodging property in the Catskills that has such packages, point us in that direction.

Keep in mind there's nothing stopping folks from setting something up on their own down there.  If someone wants to name a date for 15+ people to meet up at Platty I say go for it.  I meet up with people from AZ most of the time I go skiing these days.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 17, 2015)

http://plattekill.com/about-plattekill/lodging-discounts


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 17, 2015)

We will look into it.  Though people earlier in the thread said it would be best to stay over by Hunter.

Sounds like the loose plan of what people are looking for is Friday and Saturday night lodging at a place with some apres.  Ski Platty on Saturday, Hunter Sunday


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 17, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> We will look into it.  Though people earlier in the thread said it would be best to stay over by Hunter.
> 
> Sounds like the loose plan of what people are looking for is Friday and Saturday night lodging at a place with some apres.  Ski Platty on Saturday, Hunter Sunday



That be perfect I think .


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 17, 2015)

I don't think people would be adverse to skiing Platty two days especially when the lift ticket is free Sunday with their lift & lodging package. Don't go by me though because I'd likely only make a day trip to Platty on Sat. I'm not interested in skiing Hunter as some may already know.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm sure I'd be fine skiing two days at Platty.  Just going off the advice of BG, Scotty and Scruffy.


----------



## Rowsdower (Oct 17, 2015)

All the Catskills resorts are in pretty close proximity. Hunter and Platty can't be more than 45 minutes apart.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 17, 2015)

Rowsdower said:


> All the Catskills resorts are in pretty close proximity. Hunter and Platty can't be more than 45 minutes apart.



More like 35 minutes.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 17, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm sure I'd be fine skiing two days at Platty.  Just going off the advice of BG, Scotty and Scruffy.



Since the areas are close to each other you should try at least 2 if you make the trip. I would ski Platty Saturday then stay in Hunter and ski there Sunday. Not much to do apres near Roxbury or Belleayre.


----------



## Rowsdower (Oct 17, 2015)

JimG. said:


> Since the areas are close to each other you should try at least 2 if you make the trip. I would ski Platty Saturday then stay in Hunter and ski there Sunday. Not much to do apres near Roxbury or Belleayre.



Everyone knows Phoenicia is where the apres magic happens.


----------



## manhattanskier (Oct 18, 2015)

An AZ summit in the Catskills sounds awesome, let's do it!!


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 18, 2015)

New baby means an overnight is unlikely for me, but I would be up for a day at Platty and apres afterwards.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 18, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> It's the whole package - rooms and lift  tickets that no one has come close to in pricing with Sugarloaf.



Nobody is going to beat Sugarloaf's deal, because Sugarloaf needs to deal.



Rowsdower said:


> Everyone knows Phoenicia is where the apres magic happens.



All I need is a bed and some cold draft beer.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 18, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Nobody is going to beat Sugarloaf's deal, because Sugarloaf needs to deal.



Why would Sugarloaf need to deal more than say Sugarbush or Jay?  Both are places we've tried to work with before.


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 18, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Why would Sugarloaf need to deal more than say Sugarbush or Jay?  Both are places we've tried to work with before.



I know I'm late to the party but is/has there been any attempts at K-mart or Mt Snow? Just looking at location and amenities.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 18, 2015)

Kmart in the past yes.  Mount Snow, not that I'm aware of for a weekend, though there's been some large group meet ups for the day there in the past.


----------



## yeggous (Oct 18, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> I know I'm late to the party but is/has there been any attempts at K-mart or Mt Snow? Just looking at location and amenities.



Mt Snow? Never. Yuck. The terrain is boring, and the lifelines are intolerable.

KMart maybe. We'd definitely need regulars to show us around. I still don't know how to effectively ski that mountain. The lift layout boggles my mind.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 18, 2015)

Not that Kmart needs to hook anyone up with anything but one would think good will in the current economic times would go a long way. Especially looking at 50+ (or however many went to the last one) people who spend plenty of scratch aprés and on mountain during the days there.

How many went this past year to SL?


----------



## Rowsdower (Oct 18, 2015)

Yeah, I'd rather ride Platty over Mt Snow. Bigger isn't always better.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 19, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Not that Kmart needs to hook anyone up with anything but one would think good will in the current economic times would go a long way. Especially looking at 50+ (or however many went to the last one) people who spend plenty of scratch aprés and on mountain during the days there.
> 
> How many went this past year to SL?



The summit has drawn over 100 the past few years.   There's a bunch that show up that have no idea what Alpinezone even is; friends of friends of members.  That sort of thing.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 19, 2015)

The true story behind why the deal is so strong at Sugarloaf has very little to do with how remote the area is.  Sugarloaf is just as busy a ski area as Sugarbush, Jay, probably Loon too in terms of overall skier visits.  It's not Killington or Sunday River, but it isn't hurting for business at all.

Brad, the old director of marketing at Sugarloaf approached Greg (the original owner of AZ) with the idea of the summit while they were working on some advertising deals on the AZ website.  Brad's prior job was director of marketing at Snowshoe, WV and he gave a couple of screaming deals to passionate skiers from either a ski club, message board or something of the sort in the Mid-Atlantic.  The same basic kind of people as what we have on AZ.  Snowshoe is not hurting for business at all.  It routinely finishes as one of the top ten busiest ski resorts in the East, sometimes top 5.  However, Brad recognized the word of mouth marketing value in getting a bunch of true die hard skiers to come to a mountain, ski and party down for the weekend and then go home and tell all their friends what a good time they had.  That's exactly what happens when we all show up at Sugarloaf for the summit.  Facebook, twitter, AZ all get lit up with posts and stories about the fun going down at the Loaf and it continues for many days after the event with people posting pictures and trip reports. 

So, in essence, the Sugarloaf summit being such a great price isn't fully about putting heads in beds and asses on chairlifts.  It's about the perceived word of mouth marketing benefit Sugarloaf receives from all of us going there.  

Attempts to negotiate similar pricing at other ski resorts have not come close because they don't have similar marketing strategies.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 19, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Why would Sugarloaf need to deal more than say Sugarbush or Jay?



Census data.



deadheadskier said:


> The true story behind why the deal is so  strong at Sugarloaf has very little to do with how remote the area is.



I'm sure your explanation is correct.  But I highly doubt the above doesn't play a stong contributing factor.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 19, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Census data.
> 
> 
> .



elaborate


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 19, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> *elaborate*









It's the largest ski resort in the east, and I dont even think they make it in the top-10 in skier visits.  It's not because it's not a great place, it's because of location.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 19, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> It's the largest ski resort in the east, and I dont even think they make it in the top-10 in skier visits.  It's not because it's not a great place, it's because of location.



+1 it just far far far away


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 19, 2015)

Only numbers I've found are for 2005-2006 where it was 11th. 

http://sugarloaf.com/Corporate/Medi...08-08-07-CNL Income Properties Acquires .html

With all the improvements and increased marketing since ten years ago, I wouldn't be surprised if they're actually in the top ten now.  The place can be an absolute mad house on the weekends. 

I think you underestimate how busy the place really is.  If your assertion is true that they need to offer deep discounts, it wouldn't have lift ticket prices near the top of the food chain at $86 a day. (compare that with Jay at $72 or $65 for a VT resident) 

Remote locations doesn't always mean a place has to be cheap to draw business.  As an example, Jackson Hole is one of the more expensive ski resorts in the country.  Same goes for Telluride.  Sugarloaf doesn't have the luxury offerings to get that wealthy of clientele as those areas, but it is hardly a discount shoppers ski area.


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 19, 2015)

It appeals to me for amenity reasons . Yea it's a long drive but once your there you have everything you need . It reminds me of Smuggs , some of my more memorable trips thru the years involved not driving anywhere else after arriving.
Terrain is awesome , it would take a week to ski everything available . Staff treated us well .


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 19, 2015)

For me the Loaf is to far for just a weekend long summit. I have been there a 1/2 dozen times but always for at least 5 days.

I still like the idea of meeting up in the Catskills even though I rarely ski there. It's a very doable day trip for me or I could even stop there on my way home from VT.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 19, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> For me the Loaf is to far for just a weekend long summit. I have been there a 1/2 dozen times but always for at least 5 days.
> 
> I still like the idea of meeting up in the Catskills even though I rarely ski there. It's a very doable day trip for me or I could even stop there on my way home from VT.



The "special" pricing is for the weekend but guests are able to come early or stay longer and get midweek pricing if u want to stay for 5 or more days


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 19, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> The "special" pricing is for the weekend but guests are able to come early or stay longer and get midweek pricing if u want to stay for 5 or more days


It was much easier when my All For One pass worked there.


----------



## dlague (Oct 20, 2015)

I reached out to Nick on FB and he says he is working on the deal for the Summit and will be on here soon.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Nick (Oct 23, 2015)

HI GUYS haha I'm alive. 

OK so I talked to Ethan today. Hoping to have everything ironed out by end of next week. Everything will be very similar to last year. There are two possible weekends we are narrowing down, just need to pin that down and get the details setup and I will have an announcement to make. 

I'm hoping to be back here more soon. Everything sort of lind up at once - my wife's business has exploded which has been eating up basically all my nights & weekends, my job itself has been very busy and I've been traveling almost every week (ugh) and on top of all that I've got my 3 year old and 1 year old that are very coordinated right now in their efforts to keep my wife & I fully on our toes at all possible moments   

Anyways, no excuses from me here, look for info on the summit coming soon!


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 23, 2015)

Who is this guy nick? 







Better to be busy than slow lol


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## darent (Oct 23, 2015)

1 and 3, your hands are indeed busy!!  good going dad!!


----------



## 1Kathleen (Oct 25, 2015)

Hopefully not Super Bowl Sunday ( February 7).


----------



## Harvey (Oct 25, 2015)

1Kathleen said:


> Super Bowl Sunday



The best mid-winter Sunday for skiing, IMO.


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 25, 2015)

Harvey said:


> The best mid-winter Sunday for skiing, IMO.



1+ Games at night anyway .


----------



## 1Kathleen (Oct 25, 2015)

I agree, I'll always ski on Super Bowl Sunday, but ski with in a few hours of home so I can get to a party before kickoff. Took me 7 hours to get home from SL last year&#55357;&#56834;...


----------



## Puck it (Oct 25, 2015)

No Super bowl with time needed to get home.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 25, 2015)

Puck it said:


> No Super bowl with time needed to get home.



Exactly.  You need to live within 1.5 hours of the mountain.


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 25, 2015)

Might I suggest the last weekend of February? It's the leap year so, I would request the Monday off just so I wouldn't have to work an extra day in a shitty month!!!


----------



## WJenness (Oct 26, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Might I suggest the last weekend of February? It's the leap year so, I would request the Monday off just so I wouldn't have to work an extra day in a shitty month!!! 



This is the one weekend I would veto if given the chance! I already have travel plans that weekend, but every other one is open for me!


----------



## Tin (Oct 26, 2015)

You guys would pick an afternoon and night in front of the TV watching a football game versus skiing?!


----------



## Puck it (Oct 26, 2015)

Tin said:


> You guys would pick an afternoon and night in front of the TV watching a football game versus skiing?!


It is a four drive back anyways and leave around 1 to get home a decent hour for work on Monday.


----------



## Tin (Oct 26, 2015)

Puck it said:


> It is a four drive back anyways and leave around 1 to get home a decent hour for work on Monday.



Yea I didn't think about that. It is a hike home to work. If it is good and Saddleback is open why not stay an extra day or two though? Only live once.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 26, 2015)

Tin said:


> Yea I didn't think about that. It is a hike home to work. If it is good and Saddleback is open why not stay an extra day or two though? Only live once.


I have been taking Thursday and Friday off to ski Cannon and Saddleback on the way up.


----------



## Tin (Oct 26, 2015)

Might do that, nice way to split up the ride from RI.


----------



## Glade Runner 2 (Oct 26, 2015)

Harvey said:


> The best mid-winter Sunday for skiing, IMO.



This Harvey guy is a real swell guy.  A real stand up dude.


----------



## conwayeast (Oct 27, 2015)

Sugarloaf! Sugarloaf! Sugarloaf!


----------



## Farleyman (Oct 28, 2015)

Anyone know what the deal with the king Pine and timberline chairs are? I apologize if someone already talked about this.. Just getting back into the zone 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 28, 2015)

Tin said:


> You guys would pick an afternoon and night in front of the TV watching a football game versus skiing?!



Yes.  Only for that game, but yes.


----------



## dlague (Oct 28, 2015)

Tin said:


> You guys would pick an afternoon and night in front of the TV watching a football game versus skiing?!



Well the game is at night February 7, 2016 (6 p.m. ET) so I will ski on the same day I just would not want to ski a half day and drive half a day to get back in time.  However, that being said, two years ago we skied at Saddleback  for the weekend and with the Super Bowl being on that Sunday, we ski for a couple hours on comp tickets at Saddleback, packed up the car in advance and then proceeded home only to realize we enough time to hit up Crotched for a couple more hours on our way to a SB Party.  So it can be done.


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 28, 2015)

If you attend the AZ Summit and have concerns abt getting home in time then I highly recommend taking advantage of the 1st Tracks perk that Nick and crew offer.
You can get 5 runs off the SQ (good amt of vertical) in the 1st hour before lifts open to general public.

Loaf is so big that you can bag a serious amt of vertical in a 1/2 day up there and be satisfied.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 28, 2015)

Yup.  I have yet to ski later than 2 on the Sunday.  That's a pretty full day when you start at 730.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm usually done by 1030 or 1100...but I have an 8 hr drive.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 28, 2015)

Last years drive was fricking horrendous too.  Brother in law got back to Albany at 10PM and we left at 11 -11:30AM.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 28, 2015)

ALLSKIING said:


> I'm usually done by 1030 or 1100...but I have an 8 hr drive.


About the same drive time here & that's with no traffic.


----------



## Jully (Oct 28, 2015)

Farleyman said:


> Anyone know what the deal with the king Pine and timberline chairs are? I apologize if someone already talked about this.. Just getting back into the zone



King Pine terminal has been replaced with a new terminal and will be operational as it was before this year. Timberline had some summer maintenance done on it and will also be operational this year.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 28, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Last years drive was fricking horrendous too.  Brother in law got back to Albany at 10PM and we left at 11 -11:30AM.





steamboat1 said:


> About the same drive time here & that's with no traffic.



The drive back is always the worst....I think last year was 9+ for reasons I can't remember.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 28, 2015)

ALLSKIING said:


> The drive back is always the worst....I think last year was 9+ for reasons I can't remember.


Snow and ice storm!!!!!!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 28, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Snow and ice storm!!!!!!



Now that you mention it I do remember black ice.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 28, 2015)

ALLSKIING said:


> Now that you mention it I do remember black ice.


 It was freezing rain around Portland ME and it is in the teens.  Very strange weather.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Oct 28, 2015)

Jully said:


> King Pine terminal has been replaced with a new terminal and will be operational as it was before this year. Timberline had some summer maintenance done on it and will also be operational this year.



King Pine Terminal hasn't even arrived yet, some of the framing just got there day before yesterday...

http://www.sugarloaf.com/liftsafety/articles/first-delivery


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 28, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> If you attend the AZ Summit and have concerns abt getting home in time then I highly recommend taking advantage of the 1st Tracks perk that Nick and crew offer.
> You can get 5 runs off the SQ (good amt of vertical) in the 1st hour before lifts open to general public.
> 
> Loaf is so big that you can bag a serious amt of vertical in a 1/2 day up there and be satisfied.



1+
 Kind of reminded me of an Easter egg hunt , 2-3'' Freshies with everyone skiing top to bottom non stop, everyone looking for untracked . I think it was -5 , + 40-50 mph self inflicted wind chill I only lasted 2hrs. Super light snow left a cloud hanging behind every turn. 
Left at 11 AM made it home at 11PM .....Was going to stay near Boston Sunday Night ,but I've done the Mass Pike before in rush hour snow ," Never"  again so I just kept going, not much traffic. Oldies stations and mellow thoughts of the weekend made the trip easier.


----------



## Jully (Oct 28, 2015)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> King Pine Terminal hasn't even arrived yet, some of the framing just got there day before yesterday...
> 
> http://www.sugarloaf.com/liftsafety/articles/first-delivery



Haha, guess I should've double checked that! Still will be operational by the end of December at the latest I hope.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Oct 28, 2015)

We would hope!


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 28, 2015)

Need more Misery Whip! (with more snow next time ..)


----------



## bvibert (Oct 29, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> Need more Misery Whip! (with more snow next time ..)



Can't wait! :beer:


----------



## Tin (Oct 29, 2015)

What amazed me about SL were how many "wooded" areas could be skied off the Spillway. Essentially any area between the trails off the Spillway could be skied and had a ton of blow-in from snowmaking. I believe these were Stump Shot and Blade Glade.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2015)

http://plattekillmountainphoto.photoreflect.com/store/ThumbPage.aspx?e=9531854&g=04HQ00W002

Platty showing off some great trees and I love all the pages above link but late 11 I think shows best.


----------



## justjen (Nov 27, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Snow and ice storm!!!!!!



Oh, that's right. We stopped on the ME Tpk to assist someone whose car had just overturned. Guy with his toddler son. They were okay, but it was terrifying.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2015)

http://plattekill.com/bring-a-group/rent-the-mountain


----------



## Tin (Dec 5, 2015)

So up for this Scotty. It needs to happen already.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2015)

Tin said:


> So up for this Scotty. It needs to happen already.



I agree.
Hi Scott, if you want to set up a group trip of 25, please let me know what date you'd like to come.

Susan

Susan Aleksejczyk
Plattekill Mountain
www.plattekill.com
607-326-3500 x116


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 5, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> I agree.
> Hi Scott, if you want to set up a group trip of 25, please let me know what date you'd like to come.
> 
> Susan
> ...


When you thinking


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2015)

mriceyman said:


> When you thinking
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I don't know . hopefully after it snows probably best thus winter wait to February .I really not good at setting things like this up.


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 5, 2015)

Tin said:


> What amazed me about SL were how many "wooded" areas could be skied off the Spillway. Essentially any area between the trails off the Spillway could be skied and had a ton of blow-in from snowmaking. I believe these were Stump Shot and Blade Glade.



I explored a lot of the gladed areas off of spillway lift at last seasons summit.  I was amazed at how empty the glades were.  Everyone was likely lapping brackett off the king pine chair.  Branding Axe glade was very steep and tight as I remember.


----------



## skiMEbike (Dec 8, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> I explored a lot of the gladed areas off of spillway lift at last seasons summit.  I was amazed at how empty the glades were.  Everyone was likely lapping brackett off the king pine chair.  Branding Axe glade was very steep and tight as I remember.



One of the indirect benefits of having Bracket basin:   Keeps the front face glades fresh!!   Personally, I am not a big fan of the far reaches of Bracket due to the time/traversing/hiking required to get there & back...IMO not worth the effort.


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 9, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> I don't know . hopefully after it snows probably best thus winter wait to February .I really not good at setting things like this up.



Wow. 50 pepole at 50 bucks a pop would be sweet!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 9, 2015)

skiMEbike said:


> One of the indirect benefits of having Bracket basin:   Keeps the front face glades fresh!!   Personally, I am not a big fan of the far reaches of Bracket due to the time/traversing/hiking required to get there & back...IMO not worth the effort.



That reminds me of this video from last year:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 9, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> That reminds me of this video from last year:


Looks familiar. 

I seem to remember not being super stoked on the conditions, considering the effort to get there.


----------



## WWF-VT (Dec 10, 2015)

bvibert said:


> Looks familiar.
> 
> I seem to remember not being super stoked on the conditions, considering the effort to get there.



Seems like a lot of work for what looks like dust on crust skiing


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 10, 2015)

jrmagic said:


> Wow. 50 pepole at 50 bucks a pop would be sweet!!



For Platty that price is just few dollars less then the regular price. You definitelyive Platty just like magic less vertical but steep the 1ⁿ000 feet. No flats in left side .we need to make it happen all in to is here I just not the person to due I spoken to reps from Platty their OK with it.i just good person for talking on phone so maybe someone fre here could call and get it done.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 10, 2015)

WWF-VT said:


> Seems like a lot of work for what looks like dust on crust skiing



Who here would not sign for that right now for tomorrow?

Fussy skiers.


----------

